# How do you know... this is what you want?



## DanielSchnarr (14 Apr 2006)

I've done some reading up, most likely not enough. (I thank everyone who welcomed me in my previous message!)

How do you know the army is right for you? I've got the passion, the drive to make a difference, but how do you know this is what you want? How do you think the infantry especially compares to conditions portrayed by the media and the movies? Is it similar? Different? 

Should a new recruit need to worry about fitting in, making friends or initiations? 

Thanks for your time.

Daniel.


----------



## Hoover (14 Apr 2006)

Use the only time tested method, show up at the gates and give it a go.


----------



## Tebo (14 Apr 2006)

How did you find out if you liked Broccoli or not?  You can do all the research in the world to make an educated hypothesis on whether you will like the job or not.  Until you're in you can not know.  As an early life experience, however, I'm not sure how you could go more right.

As for the question, do more reading, but in short:

Fitting In: Be competant, receptive to criticism and honest.  You'll fit in with those that pass.  Be unprepared, arrogant, fake and lazy.  You'll fit in with those that (should) fail.

Friends:  You can disagree with every point of view a guy has.  But when he bails you out when you need it and you do the same for him, it doesn't matter.  As for the guys you do agree with on everything, friend for life most likely.

Initiations: Not sure what you're thinking here and it's outside my sphere of knowledge for the troops.  But there is not any institution like initiation, right of passage or hazing like silliness.  New guys might be encouraged to partake in some ridiculous event, but the culture I have observed makes these things voluntary and not over the line.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (15 Apr 2006)

Great reply. Thank you!  ;D

I guess I was over-thinking things. I shall read more. I started getting the pushups going again, properly, as indicated by the government army page.

I was expecting my girlfriend to say NO to the army ... I can't let you do that. Instead she's telling me to go through with it and I really appreciate that she is not selfish!  

Is it wise to try and join the reserve first or try and join the regular force first?

Thanks again, much appreciated.

Daniel.


----------



## GAP (15 Apr 2006)

You have nothing to lose and everything to gain. The experience, even if only for 1 enlistment, will change your outlook on life in general that nothing else will, plus it will reflect on the rest of your worklife in ways that you cannot imagine. If you decide to stay in is really the big decision, because by then, you are deciding from a knowledgeable standpoint.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (15 Apr 2006)

A lot of people agree with your statement, myself included. Thanks for the kind words. 

Any ideas when I should edit: apply?


----------



## Armymedic (15 Apr 2006)

First, you do not enlist, you apply...

Second, 0900 Tues 18 Apr would be good.


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2006)

Go reg's.
I joined at 17 with no previous background in the army.Loved it.Signed an I.E. 13 more to go.

join tuesday morning.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (16 Apr 2006)

I'm still in school though.. that's my problem. I just need to finish highschool and I'll be ready to go!


----------



## orange.paint (16 Apr 2006)

You can start your paper work prior to grad.I did and within 3 months after grad I was doing basic. cocurrent activity...it helps.You may have to get mommy to sign you up as I did.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (16 Apr 2006)

I'm 18 years old, do I still have to get someone to sign?


----------



## Pte_Martin (16 Apr 2006)

Once your 18 your considered an adult which means you can sign your self


----------



## DanielSchnarr (16 Apr 2006)

That's what I thought. Thank's for confirming.


----------



## canadianblue (6 May 2006)

Since your still in school, I'd say go reserves, see if you like it and get more experience. I was originally joining the MP reserves, and wish I had stayed that route so I could still get post secondary in, volunteer work, etc.


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Since your still in school, I'd say go reserves, see if you like it and get more experience. I was originally joining the MP reserves, and wish I had stayed that route so I could still get post secondary in, volunteer work, etc.


stay in school. Finish your education. That is paramount. If you feel you must serve now, go Reserves and stay in school. Then you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## pipstah (6 May 2006)

I would say too: stay in school get a degree and get in the reserve. Its the best thing to do to get a good feeling and a great experience of the army. At the end you will end up with a nice part time job (reserve), a degree and the ability to choose what you really want to do. 

As for the questions about friends. Its like everywhere, you will meet alot of people in the army. Best thing is after a couple of time in the army you will have friends in every bases of Canada and overseas! You are making strong bounds with your friends that I dont think you see alot in the civilian world...


----------



## Hoover (6 May 2006)

This goes out to everybody;

Wait till you are the age of majority in most provinces; which is 19. Get some maturity, go to college, work, hang around friends your own age for a few years, get drunk, have fun. When you get into the army it ain't what you see in Hollywood, a bunch of gung ho 18 year olds waiting to march off and die in some desert. This ain't the place for the young, some of the people I am on course with could pass for my grandfather! As an 18 year old all your peers will be on average at least 5 years older than you, most older than that even. They will all head to the bar at 10 or 11 pm whilst you sit in your barracks cursing yourself. 

Don't get me wrong, the army is a great place, it's a great life. But everything you want in the army you can get in civvie land. You want adventure, go skydiving. You want adrenaline, do it with no parachute. You want fun, get drunk. You want to serve, then volunteer.

Believe me, I have done enough retarded shit that landed me up on extra duties an ting because of my age and immaturity to last me a career.

Biggest mistake of my life was being an incoherent tit and deciding school was not for me. Now I wake up at 0500 every morning, do PT then wear my pajamas around the camp all day! If I went to college I could still wear my pajamas to work and never have to do PT!

It's my one regret..

I thought when I walked into the recruiting center I was volunteering for a mission with the Mormon church to Africa and I would carry a cross all day long! I swear I did!!!


----------



## Pte_Martin (6 May 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, the army is a great place, it's a great life. But everything you want in the army you can get in civvie land. You want adventure, go skydiving. You want adrenaline, do it with no parachute. You want fun, get drunk. You want to serve, then volunteer.



Where in Civi life can you shoot a C-7a2 or fire mortars and a Carl G?

[/quote]
Biggest mistake of my life was being an incoherent tit and deciding school was not for me. Now I wake up at 0500 every morning, do PT then wear my pajamas around the camp all day! If I went to college I could still wear my pajamas to work and never have to do PT!
[/quote]


I join the res when i was 17 and spent about 4 years in it and now I'm reg force at 21 and i see lots of young guys who love it also! It's all depends on the person, Just like any job some people like it and some people hate it. Sure you could go and "get drunk with friends" like hoover was saying or like me you could go get drunk with friends who are guys from your regiment, As for doing PT, sure  some days it's hard getting up early and going for a run or a ruck march, but hey your getting paid to work out and get in shape! Make your choice of what you what to do don;t let others tell you what you should do. Everybody has different experiences. A


----------



## aesop081 (6 May 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> This goes out to everybody;
> 
> Wait till you are the age of majority in most provinces; which is 19. Get some maturity, go to college, work, hang around friends your own age for a few years, get drunk, have fun. When you get into the army it ain't what you see in Hollywood, a bunch of gung ho 18 year olds waiting to march off and die in some desert. This ain't the place for the young, some of the people I am on course with could pass for my grandfather! As an 18 year old all your peers will be on average at least 5 years older than you, most older than that even. They will all head to the bar at 10 or 11 pm whilst you sit in your barracks cursing yourself.
> 
> ...



I joined at 17 and will disagree with every single thing you have said.  13 years later, i wouldnt have done it any different.. While kids my age were in college getting stoned, I travelled the world and experience things a civie never wiil.  i have made freinds i will have until i die.  I have memories that people i went to highschool with can only wish they had. I'm not trying to discourage people from staying in school past HS but for christ sake man, you are a no-hook private and in no position to tell anyone what your "regrets" are.  maybe one day they will hand you your CD and then you can tell me all about your regrets.  Missing my Kids first word, birthdays...that is the stuff you regret.Getting is shit because you were a little stupid, thats not something you regret...thats something you laugh about 10 years down the road. Like i said, i joined at 17....at the young age of 37 i will be able to retire with a pension and still young enough to get a decent civie job if i so choose.  At 30 years old, i am making  a slight bit above 60k a year...i have joined with only HS and i have no skills usable on civie street.  I am employed by an organization that hired me even though i had not training and experience, provided all the required tools of the trade, provided all the training and paied me while i was doing it.  Not bad for someone who quit CEGEP after 1 week.


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

Daniel,

I'ma say it again. Finish High School. If you must, join a Reserve unit while in High School, but finish High School. If you decide the service is not for you, you will still have the option to go on to college/university, or find a job. But finish High School, above all else.

Did I mention that I think you should finish High School?


----------



## aesop081 (6 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Daniel,
> 
> I'ma say it again. Finish High School. If you must, join a Reserve unit while in High School, but finish High School. If you decide the service is not for you, you will still have the option to go on to college/university, or find a job. But finish High School, above all else.
> 
> Did I mention that I think you should finish High School?



agreed


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

see, Daniel? 

aesop thinks you should finish High School. 
I think you should finish High School. 
That's two very smart people who think should finish High School.

You should probably finish High School.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 May 2006)

Finish High School.


----------



## exsemjingo (7 May 2006)

This is an off topic correction for Hoover.

Hate to say (I really do!) but Mormons would not send anyone off with a cross.  Look at their steeples, and you will see a stake.  This is one of the many differences, the rest of which are more important, and not to be discussed on this paticular website.


----------



## spr. mackinnon (7 May 2006)

Well I can speak from personal experience, I am currently 17 years old and am in grade 12, I have been a reservist for about a year and 5 months, and I haven't looked back.  You can't put a number beside maturity, I know people in their 30's and older who are immature, and I also know people who are 15,16,17 who are well beyond there years when it comes to how mature they are.  Out.


----------



## Fusaki (8 May 2006)

IMHO, if you're going to join the army then its better to do it fairly young. But before I go any further, I want to make one thing clear: GRADUATE HIGHSCHOOL!!!

Now, on to my point...

The military is a good place to build maturity, make a bit of coin, and decide what you want to do with your life in the long term. The way I see it, there are plenty of kids who go to college/university right out of high school with NO idea what they want out of life. They go because their parents want them to go. They choose courses that they think they might like. But they really they just end up pissing mommy's and daddy's money away at frat parties simply because they don't have the maturity or discipline to excel.

If you've always been interested in the army, and you have a strong sense of duty towards your country, the army is a great place to sort yourself out. The army has a great way of teaching you that hardship is NOT forcing yourself to study. Hardship is actually more like forcing yourself to not quit when you've been digging trenches, not sleeping, and being cold and wet for days on end. It really puts things in perspective. ;D

No one says that you need to make a career out of the army. If your place in life is to be a cop, teacher, or any other valued member of our society and the army has helped you in your goals, then the army is maintaining its own goal of a safe, stable, and prosperous country.

Take a friend of mine as an example: He graduated high school and went to college, but after a year or so he decided he wasn't ready for school. He thinks the Infantry would be pretty cool, signs up, and off to basic he goes. Now, his contract is up in a few months and has accomplished the following:

1) Provided outstanding military service to his country.

2) Payed off previous student loans.

3) Saved enough money to pay for further post-secondary education on release (accepted to Carleton U in Ottawa for September).

4) Gained the maturity and discipline from military life he needed to reach his full potential as a civilian university student.

5) He's under 25 years old, and will enter into the civilian workforce at a comparable age to his peers.

I'm not saying "Join the army to get an education". The LAST thing I want is to work with guys who's heart isn't in it. I'm saying that the experience of being a good, solid troop can help to get your life on track.

Good luck!!!


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

Finish high school.  If you are able, continue your education.  Don't learn for the sake of getting a job, learn for the sake of learning.... it is a big world with tons of history and culture.  

Join the reserves for now.  The reg force will be around 4 years from now.  You will bring a wealth of book learning to the military and there is nothing wrong with that.  You will have a better sense of what you are able to offer the military in a few years. You will have also learned a ton of stuff with the reserves that you could learn nowhere else.  4 years may seem like a tremendously long time right now, but take it from someone who has been around a while... 4 years goes by like the blink of an eye later in life.

Just don't wait until you are almost 40 to apply 'cause Basic sucks when you are 40!

(Can you tell I have recently had this very conversation with a 17 year old in Grade 12)


----------



## chrisf (8 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Just don't wait until you are almost 40 to apply 'cause Basic sucks when you are 40!



Dunno, a buddy of mine did it twice, once in his 20s, and once in his 40s... said it was much better the second time around...


----------



## paracowboy (8 May 2006)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> IMHO, if you're going to join the army then its better to do it fairly young. But before I go any further, I want to make one thing clear: GRADUATE HIGHSCHOOL!!!
> 
> Now, on to my point...
> 
> ...


somebody frame this and put it on the wall.


----------



## cadet levesque (11 May 2006)

I am currently an army cadet. All my life I have had a passion for the military. There is always a little voice inside me saying go join the army. Right now I'm at a dead end I'm only 13 and there is a lot of time to decide, but when I do decide I don't want to make the wrong decision. If anyone could give me some advice please do so.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (11 May 2006)

I hate to break it to you but what you are describing is life. Until you are roughly 18 you don't have enough life experience to make an informed decision on what interests you, and if at that time you chose the military, you are not commited for the rest of your days on earth.

My advice to you is to take alot of work experience and volunteer at workplaces that you think interest you, that way when you do have to work for a living you may have found the job for you.


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

Take some time to grow up and mature.  Make the decision then.


----------



## Inspir (11 May 2006)

cadet levesque said:
			
		

> If anyone could give me some advice please do so.



- Stay in school,
- Excel in school, then
- Go to College or University.

Also eat your fruits and vegtables  ^-^


----------



## Pea (11 May 2006)

Everyone is offering some very good advice about taking some time to grow and mature before making huge decisions. If I look back on when I was 11/12 years old I wanted to be an Olympic track star. When I was 13 I decided I would be a lawyer, but also wanted to do something in the Military. (the Cadet influence) I stuck with the lawyer idea until the middle of grade 12 when I decided that I would be a legal assistant for now so I could see what it would be like to work in a law firm environment. I went to College for a year for a legal assistant program and then worked at a law firm for a few months. I realized that I really hated it, and left the law firm. My year in college wasn't wasted though, as it taught me a lot about the business world and about technology. So I started work at a property management company as a receptionist. (Started at the bottom - but needed to get my foot in the door to the large company) Six months later I moved into a tenant services position where I took care of all of the tenants for our many properties across the city. Five months later and I have been offered a position to move to the leasing side of the company. I'll just have to see how I "fit" over there now.

I am just approaching 20 years old, and as you can see I am still trying to decide where my place in life is. I understand the feeling of wanting to know what it is you will do for a career as soon as possible. Believe me, I have had a few freakouts in the last year or so wondering what the heck I am doing, and will be doing 10 years down the road. Keep learning, and keep working hard, and eventually things will become a little more clear.

Not sure if this has helped at all, but felt I would share "my story" as a way of showing how I know what it's like to be in such a hurry to figure "life" out.


----------



## paracowboy (11 May 2006)

you're trying to shoot at the 1,000 meter mark when you haven't zero'd at the 25, yet.

Don't worry about it. Right now, focus on graduating high school. Get the best marks you can achieve. Do as much extra-curricular activity as you can squeeze in - (Cadets is an excellent start), play sports, get a part-time job, volunteer for charitable works, chase girls, get in trouble (nothing serious, mind you, but get it out of your system.). Be a kid for now. Once that's gone, it's gone for good. Enjoy it. 

When you graduate high school, THEN you can start thinking about the rest of your life. If you MUST enlist, then talk with your parents, and see if they will support you joining the Reserves at 16. Or wait until you are 17 - 18 and join the Reserves then. Get a taste of Army life. Maybe you won't like it. Maybe you'll love it. But, that's years away. 

Don't grow up too fast. Enjoy today, tomorrow will be on you soon enough.


----------



## canadianblue (14 May 2006)

Before I went fulltime I was applying to the MP reserves, had a college accept me, and was offered a position with the RCMP's VSU, I rejected simply because I thought that going fulltime would give me alot better experience. In all honesty it doesn't offer as much as you'd think, my advice to anyone is to do post secondary if you can get it, as well as do reserves part time to see how you enjoy the military. Don't go fulltime unless your 100% sure thats what you want or else you might regret it later one.


----------



## rjs (2 Jun 2006)

I thought I'd offer a slightly different perspective. Obviously, there's no question that you should graduate high school first. However, I disagree with some of the suggestions about post-secondary education. Through my own experience, I pretty strongly disagree with the statement that you should get it if you can. If your heart's not in it. you won't do well, regardless of how smart you are. I've always been one of the smartest in my class but I have yet to find something that interests me to the point where I've been willing to devote myself to it on a consistent basis.

Frankly, I think you'll gain a lot more out of military life than dicking around in part-time jobs that offer you no real responsibility or chance to grow. I say this after doing the university thing for several years and still not having a degree (I've bounced around a lot). For my part, the only thing I've become certain of is that I don't want a normal job. I've had one for the past few years and I'm bored out of my mind. Sitting at a computer analyzing data and programming all day is driving me insane. I've been quite well paid and the job I do isn't a typical student job in that I have real responsibilities, but despite all that I'm willing to take a pay cut to become a regular in the infantry.

I'm not in the military yet so I can't comment on the army experience, however I can say that if you truely have no idea what you want. I think university is a potentially bad idea until you have a better idea of what you want to do. None of us here can say for sure because we don't know you, but if you're not in to it, you likely won't do well. It's really that simple. I can't imagine a worse scenario than ending up with a bunch of student loans and no degree. 

It's really up to you to take a hard look at yourself and determine what you're willing to put a real effort in to. If I could roll back the clock, I think I would have applied to the army a lot sooner. I say that because despite what I've learned in university, I'm no closer to a career that I'd enjoy today than I was when I graduated high school. What I've realized over the past few months is that I don't want to be one of those people that wakes up every morning and thinks "f*ck, I have to go to work." You should do what you love and forget what other people think. That's a lot harder to do than it sounds. I've always loved history, but I've been blinded by the potential for more lucrative employment so I studied things like finance and biochemistry which I didn't have a true passion for. In the end it's been a waste of my time and money, and that's why all my effort is going towards enlisting asap.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## IrishCanuck (2 Jun 2006)

rjs said:
			
		

> I thought I'd offer a slightly different perspective. Obviously, there's no question that you should graduate high school first. However, I disagree with some of the suggestions about post-secondary education. Through my own experience, I pretty strongly disagree with the statement that you should get it if you can. If your heart's not in it. you won't do well, regardless of how smart you are. I've always been one of the smartest in my class but I have yet to find something that interests me to the point where I've been willing to devote myself to it on a consistent basis.
> 
> Frankly, I think you'll gain a lot more out of military life than dicking around in part-time jobs that offer you no real responsibility or chance to grow. I say this after doing the university thing for several years and still not having a degree (I've bounced around a lot). For my part, the only thing I've become certain of is that I don't want a normal job. I've had one for the past few years and I'm bored out of my mind. Sitting at a computer analyzing data and programming all day is driving me insane. I've been quite well paid and the job I do isn't a typical student job in that I have real responsibilities, but despite all that I'm willing to take a pay cut to become a regular in the infantry.
> 
> ...



You don't know how true that rings for me. I too am attending university.. and I just feel like I'm working towards nowhere, and doing it just for the sake of getting a degree and making my parents happy.

I'm only 19.. but I've always had an attraction to the armed forces , a desire to serve in them, which I find both appealing and concerning because I have rarely felt strongly motivated towards such things in my life, ( sports have been the only thing to really get my full enthusiasm) while I do just fine in University without putting in much effort.. I want TO want to put more effort into it, and I can't find that motivation for more than a couple days at a time.  For this reason I plan on applying to the reserves by the end of this summer, so I can see if my enjoyment matches up with attraction and desire I have. If it does, I will be more than pleased.


----------



## pipstah (2 Jun 2006)

I've completed my university in something I dont even like now... but a that little piece of paper is useful. If you want to go pilot, you need to have a degree... That degree is giving you more options for your life and if you really joining the army, you will have options too after your career because you'll never know when your military career will end... recruit course? trade course? during a mission? getting out of the army for medical reason? I think it really worth it even if you really want to go in the army... you never know what life is reserving to you...


----------



## rjs (2 Jun 2006)

pipstah said:
			
		

> I've completed my university in something I dont even like now... but a that little piece of paper is useful. If you want to go pilot, you need to have a degree... That degree is giving you more options for your life and if you really joining the army, you will have options too after your career because you'll never know when your military career will end... recruit course? trade course? during a mission? getting out of the army for medical reason? I think it really worth it even if you really want to go in the army... you never know what life is reserving to you...



I don't think that anyone is going to argue against the value of a university degree, however I believe that everyone moves at their own pace and for some people, going to university right out of high school might not be a great idea. In a lot of cases I think it just ends up as wasted time. I've met just as many people with dead-end jobs that have a university degree as those that don't. 

Intelligence and aptitude don't necessarily have anything to do with whether or not someone should go straight to university. Certainly if you ever want to earn more than 12 bucks an hour in the civilian world you need that piece of paper (or a technical trade), but for someone that doesn't have their heart set on going to school for the 4 subsequent years to graduating HS, I believe military service is one of the best things you could do. It would be FAR better than wasting it like most kids do these days. Your time in the military could transform in to a career or it could just provide you with the necessary perspective to make a good decision. What it won't be is wasted time. I don't think the discipline you acquire would be a bad thing either.

That's my opinion after spending way too much time in school transfering between programs because I couldn't find anything I that really liked. Personally, I'm looking quite forward to life as a soldier.


----------



## IrishCanuck (2 Jun 2006)

I understand what you are saying , and I think pipstah also makes a good point regarding having a degree and a future fall back plan. That is the main reason I'm completing my university degree, not because I'm overly interested in the subject, but because I feel their is great value in having it for my own future financial security. (Even if it hurts that security now ) Being that I am interested in being a pilot, or an MP ( thats just what really peaks my interest, im sure I could be happy in other professions) getting my degree is even more important.

All in all.. for some people I think a university education is something that has to be done, and is; and for others its a giant waste of time and money, and yet for others, its a wonderful experience. It boils down to each individual.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (19 Dec 2006)

Update <few months until it's been a year after my initial post>:

Hello everyone! I thought I'd update you on my current standing in life. In about 90ish days I will be 19. I've read this entire post again and I'm thankful such advice was given to me. I'm in the process of obtaining my final credit to graduate high school. Right now, I can't say I'm living a terrible life, but I'm definitely not satisfied with the progress I'm making with life. I've made some changes to my diet, some changes to my attitude about getting my final credit, and surely some changes about who I want to be.

When I first posted this message, I was excited about this. I had all my paperwork soon filled out, I was running daily with thoughts of significicance and meaning thinking I'm going to make a difference in the world. Basically I was motivated because I was about to realize what I had to offer. (I read the posts you guys made, I agree you can get the same thrills in in the army as in civilian life, however the Army seems to be a different approach, a disciplined approach, a structured approach -- which is what I feel I need to do)

I read and understood that it's my choice in life to do whatever I want. The army was something I want to do. However, for a brief period, my mother (whom I don't live with), I think helped contribute to the scared, guilty feeling about joining the force. She was hesitating on signing her information (household etc,) on my application to the Canadian Army because of her personal thoughts toward war and fighting. She watches CNN way too much and was basically telling me that I'm going to die or take a big risk doing PART TIME - RESERVE. She thinks I'm going to be shipped off into another country without being asked, yes or no. (Can someone please confirm this for me on the board, I've read you can't be forced to, and to always read what you sign, obviously.) So my thoughts shifted severely (I know they shouldn't have) in the following few months after she had this conversation with me. That was in June-July-approximately. I don't know why, but even though I have a lack of a relationship with my mom, I still tend to believe most things she says. (This could be a deep personal issue, but let's not go there.) 

I had a lot of time to think this through and it makes sense to me to join, because I want to, and I'm not going to hesitate one bit because someone is scared. Maybe my mom is scared of losing something she never really had. Who knows, that's another subject. 

Everything makes sense to me (regarding this decision) and my geographical advantage couldn't get any better because the following is within walking distance of me:

-school
-my part time job
-the gym
-and the local infantry reserve.

Because I didn't initially go with my gut feeling (regretting not joining right away), I've done the following:

- Worked crappy hours at a factory.
- Worked my part time job with full time hours. (I applied for manager roles, however, 3 years of seniority is nothing compared to some of the lifers I'm competing against.)
- I am currently running a successful business, however, I've lost motivation for technology based careers being as I lived a good chunk of my life on the computer.
- Not really interested in college because I don't know what field I want. My parents whom I live with wanted me to go to college, wanted me to get the high paying job etc etc. But going to school for something I didn't want to do wasn't what I wanted, thus I now pay rent.

I want to go out of my comfort zone, I want to be able to adapt, lead and be successful as a person. I'm still confident this is what I want. 

Everyone discouraging me, out of my way please.


----------



## old man neri (19 Dec 2006)

The reserves, to the absolute best of my knowledge, do not force anyone to go on operations. This of course could change at any moment (highly unlikely with the current political situation) but if it did change chances are conscription would not be far to follow.

If you don't like the reserves you can just quit.


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Dec 2006)

DanielSchnarr said:
			
		

> Update <few months until it's been a year after my initial post>:
> *
> - Not really interested in college because I don't know what field I want. My parents whom I live with wanted me to go to college, wanted me to get the high paying job etc etc. But going to school for something I didn't want to do wasn't what I wanted, thus I now pay rent.*
> 
> ...



It's good to take advice from your mother, nature intended it that way. So let me tell you something that my mother told me: "If you want to go to school make sure you are going there to learn. Not to get a better job." 

This stigma of *needing* an education, has griped our society and turned up its proverbial nose upon those who pursue more professional (skilled) jobs rather than academic ones. As poetic justice would have it, after 40 years of this mentality,the job market for skilled people is begging  for applicants with huge salaries and bonuses. And a lot of people with degrees are stuck working in Chapters. 

Professional soldier is one of those skilled jobs. As a corporal, you can make more than what most highschool teachers make, so don't let people try and guilt trip you with that "You don't have an education?!!!" attitude. So like you said, "Everyone discouraging me, out of my way please."


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Dec 2006)

Daniel
Maybe you could get your mom to read some of the threads here?  She is likely confused about how things work in the CF (as a great many Canadians apparently are) and if she understood that might make it better.  
To be clear, you cannot be forced to go on a tour overseas as a reservist.  You will have the option of asking to be sent on one, but that decision will be yours.  
If this thing is still eating at you, you should go for it.  Living with regret is no good, and if you check out some of the threads that deal with girlfriends and whatnot here, you will see many guys that didn't follow their own hearts to join or stay in, and regretted it for years.  Mom will be able to handle it if you take the time to explain how things actually work.  If not, be prepared to be at odds with your mom. 
No doubt the umbilical cord is god-awful thick by now, but I'm sure you can hack through if you had to.   ;D


----------



## exsemjingo (19 Dec 2006)

Sometimes you've just got to cut those apron strings.  I know I had to when I signed up, and I've never felt better.
Let us know how your application goes.  
Good luck on it.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (20 Dec 2006)

Alright guys, I've applied online. I wonder how long it'll take for my application to go through. What shall I do in the meantime? 

By the way I've put:

Firefighter
InfantryMan
Cook 

As my top three selections.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Dec 2006)

Now that is a diverse selection of choices.  
Good luck with whatever you get, rifleman.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (20 Dec 2006)

It is a good selection, very diverse.

- Firefighter, the only thing I would have considered in college. I love the physical and mental aspect to helping people. 
- Infantry, this would be a challenge for me. Even though I can make minimum fitness levels (and some), I know I'd be put to the test with this one, especially with courage. (I'd love to learn lots about firearms!)
- Cook, something I have experience in, but wouldn't mind learning a few new tricks!

Since I applied _online,_ would there be any other paperwork involved? (besides security check, references?)


----------



## rocker23 (20 Dec 2006)

Since you applied online, expect a call within a day or two...  Anymore paperwork?  Thats funny...  You will see endless paperwork throughout your training.  I'm currently in week6 at CFLRS and there is endless paperwork.  As im' sure it will be this way throughout my career.

Good luck!


----------



## Magravan (20 Dec 2006)

You will have to supply all the stuff that they ask for, but then up until your enrollment, there isn't a huge amount of paperwork... At the enrollment ceremony, it makes up for anything you might have missed with lots of paperwork


----------



## DanielSchnarr (22 Dec 2006)

Alright, I have my first set of paperwork done!

Time to activate my application by going to the office and signing the application form plus submitting the paperwork.

Here's a question I have researched but found no DIRECT answer. I've searched and became dizzy (yes, gave it an honest try). Can anyone tell me what kind of pension is offered for part timers, or how it works in general? Even better, if you could find me the post on which it is explained, that would be great.

Take care.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2006)

DanielSchnarr said:
			
		

> Here's a question I have researched but found no DIRECT answer. I've searched and became dizzy (yes, gave it an honest try). Can anyone tell me what kind of pension is offered for part timers, or how it works in general? Even better, if you could find me the post on which it is explained, that would be great.



Up until now there was none.  I guess you need more time in "ReSEARCHing".  It is all over the News.  You couldn't have missed it.  RESERVE PENSION announced in all the major newspapers and on the TV, as well as here:

This long running Topic: Reserve Pension

Points in this Topic:  The Reserve Force Regimental System (Restructure & Merger)

This soon to be removed, redundant post: Canada's reservists to be eligible for pension says MND


I will accept a CAD 20.00 Research Fee made out to my name.


----------



## DanielSchnarr (22 Dec 2006)

Thank you kindly. I really appreciate it.


----------

